# Best strength stack?



## Corpser1530 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey guys

im prepping to run my third cycle in as many years. My most recent was Test C/ Deca, and I gained a ridiculous amount of weight (almost 30 Lbs in 12 week cycle), which was fine at the time. This time around I would like to gain much less weight, as I?m mostly looking to break a plateau I have been stuck at for a while and would prefer not to be over 220 at any point.. (Power lifter). So my question is: what Should I run for big strength gains with minimal weight gain? Thanks in advance for your expertise!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have always heard with major strength gains you have a higher risk of injury because you stress the ligaments and tendons.
i have no experience with halo but I have read it will make you a beast in the gym . I am not very experienced so do not think my words are wisdom . I suggest using CrossFit plates so you feel stronger and look stronger without the risk of injury ( joking )


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 6, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I have always heard with major strength gains you have a higher risk of injury because you stress the ligaments and tendons.
> i have no experience with halo but I have read it will make you a beast in the gym . I am not very experienced so do not think my words are wisdom . I suggest using CrossFit plates so you feel stronger and look stronger without the risk of injury ( joking )



I have no doubt that your first statement is at least partially truthful. I?ll look into Halo, thanks for the advice. Don?t think the crossfit plate idea would help me much on the platform. Ha. My goals aren?t too insane for this next cycle. 

Current PRs on platform (raw) 198 class
squat-560
Bench-380
dead- 580

Goals
Squat-605
Bench-405
Dead-605


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 6, 2018)

Just read the stickies and realized I had left some of the required information  for asking advice out of my post.

Stats
27 Y/O
204 Lbs
14-16% BF
8 years lifting (3 competitively PL)
This will be my third cycle
cycle Goal:strength with minimal weight gain.


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 6, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I have always heard with major strength gains you have a higher risk of injury because you stress the ligaments and tendons.
> i have no experience with halo but I have read it will make you a beast in the gym . I am not very experienced so do not think my words are wisdom . I suggest using CrossFit plates so you feel stronger and look stronger without the risk of injury ( joking )



I have no doubt that your first statement is at least partially truthful. I?ll look into Halo, thanks for the advice. Don?t think the crossfit plate idea would help me much on the platform. Ha. My goals aren?t too insane for this next cycle. 

Current PRs on platform (raw) 198 class
squat-560
Bench-380
dead- 580

Goals
Squat-605
Bench-405
Dead-605


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2018)

sdrol, tbol, dbol, winny add to the first 4-6 weeks of cycle


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 7, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> I have no doubt that your first statement is at least partially truthful. I?ll look into Halo, thanks for the advice. Don?t think the crossfit plate idea would help me much on the platform. Ha. My goals aren?t too insane for this next cycle.
> 
> Current PRs on platform (raw) 198 class
> squat-560
> ...



Tren ace, test prop, tbol


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 7, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> sdrol, tbol, dbol, winny add to the first 4-6 weeks of cycle



I could be wrong but winny and sdrol mostly used for cutting cycles? And why both tbol AND dbol? the  slightly lower chance of sides would be nice. Though I?m not particularly sensitive to hunk and had virtually no sides with my first two cycles. I don?t know much, probably not nearly as much as you do, but from my inexperienced perspective, this seems an odd cycle suggestion. Haha

I?m not trying to cut, and some weight gain will be fine as I don?t likely have time to compete for a year or more. Either way moving up a weight class wouldn?t be the worst thing to happen. ThAnks for the reply!


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 7, 2018)

Beatguts said:


> Tren ace, test prop, tbol



that was exactly my initial thoughts. Though I have some reservations about using Tren due to the experiences of some buddies of mine that I served in the 82nd with?s experiences. What would you think of running halo instead of dbol? Forgive me if that?s a dumb question. Haha


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 8, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> that was exactly my initial thoughts. Though I have some reservations about using Tren due to the experiences of some buddies of mine that I served in the 82nd with?s experiences. What would you think of running halo instead of dbol? Forgive me if that?s a dumb question. Haha



I personally do not have any experience with halo. The potential sides outweigh the positives for me. I don't dabble with orals too much due to toxicity. If your mind is set on halo than I say go ahead and run it. Drink plenty of water and get your bloods checked.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 8, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> I could be wrong but winny and sdrol mostly used for cutting cycles? And why both tbol AND dbol? the  slightly lower chance of sides would be nice. Though I?m not particularly sensitive to hunk and had virtually no sides with my first two cycles. I don?t know much, probably not nearly as much as you do, but from my inexperienced perspective, this seems an odd cycle suggestion. Haha
> 
> I?m not trying to cut, and some weight gain will be fine as I don?t likely have time to compete for a year or more. Either way moving up a weight class wouldn?t be the worst thing to happen. ThAnks for the reply!


I wasnt suggesting taking all of them together, pick one that fits your goal and add it to the beginng of your cycle and your strength will skyrocket. 

example test e 600mg ew for 16 weeks,   deca 600mg ew 16 weeks, dbol 50mg a day for 6 weeks


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 8, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I wasnt suggesting taking all of them together, pick one that fits your goal and add it to the beginng of your cycle and your strength will skyrocket.
> 
> example test e 600mg ew for 16 weeks,   deca 600mg ew 16 weeks, dbol 50mg a day for 6 weeks



haha okay that makes more sense. Guess I should have figured that?s what you meant. I think I might go Test/Tren or Test Deca and dbol or Halo at the beginning. Possibly going to run the deca a bit lower because I gained so much on my last test/deca cycle. The night sweats, cough and all that jazz has me a bit wary of Tren, as I already sweat pretty bad at night and it would probably drive my wife crazy. Thanks for the input bro!


----------



## AllesT (Mar 8, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> im prepping to run my third cycle in as many years. My most recent was Test C/ Deca, and I gained a ridiculous amount of weight (almost 30 Lbs in 12-week cycle), which was fine at the time. This time around I would like to gain much less weight, as I?m mostly looking to break a plateau I have been stack at for a while and would prefer not to be over 220 at any point. (Power lifter). So my question is: what Should I run for big strength gains with minimal weight gain? Thanks in advance for your expertise!



You can try Ostarine & GW-501516? This duo comes in handy for very specific goals, like cutting. For a muscle producer alone, maybe something else works better. But for cutting the muscle and improving muscle tone, this combo could work wonders. Ostarine is one of those SARMs that is loved because it does everything?burns fat, gains muscle, and builds strength. Ostarine can have potential side effects, such as HPG axis suppression or elevated estradiol levels.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ostarine will make your thighs big


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Superdrol can be used for cutting , lean bulk or body recomp . Just depends on how you eat and train . You won?t gain more than 12-15 pounds . It did not give me lethargy like M1t did . Drink water and take taurine . You will get bad Charlie horses and back cramps . If you can find it look for max lmg .


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 8, 2018)

AllesT said:


> You can try Ostarine & GW-501516? This duo comes in handy for very specific goals, like cutting. For a muscle producer alone, maybe something else works better. But for cutting the muscle and improving muscle tone, this combo could work wonders. Ostarine is one of those SARMs that is loved because it does everything?burns fat, gains muscle, and builds strength. Ostarine can have potential side effects, such as HPG axis suppression or elevated estradiol levels.



I used a SARM about 3 years ago when I was in the military. Didn?t get a whole lot from it,. I believe it was Ostarine. Have they improved the last few years? And if so can it be run within a cycle of say...Test C, Tren or Deca, and maybe Dbol or Halo?


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 8, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Ostarine will make your thighs big



Getting pretty close to 30? thighs, so that wouldn?t really be a bad thing. I like having big legs. Ha. 12-15 pounds of weight gain would be pretty ideal, though the back cramps might mess with my squat since I low bar. Not sure tho. Thanks!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 9, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Superdrol can be used for cutting , lean bulk or body recomp . Just depends on how you eat and train . You won?t gain more than 12-15 pounds . It did not give me lethargy like M1t did . Drink water and take taurine . You will get bad Charlie horses and back cramps . If you can find it look for max lmg .


sdrol  wil give me paniful back pumps and bad lethergy, cutting really is about diet and genetics, I wouldnt say any of the steroid compounds promote cutting, I gain about 10lbs of water in 2 weeks off sdrol


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 9, 2018)

Anything that ends with BOL will get strong from what I understand !!!! Halo  should as well , just chiming in , I stay away from orals and I am all about a good physique , I don?t care if lifting soup cans gets me looking swole


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Anything that ends with BOL will get strong from what I understand !!!! Halo  should as well , just chiming in , I stay away from orals and I am all about a good physique , I don?t care if lifting soup cans gets me looking swole



What if it was those big ass cans of nacho cheese ? I bet by the end of the day you would buy Tostitos


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2018)

honestly I would go simple and effective. 400-600mg teste ew 14 wks, 200mg deca ew 12 wks, anavar 50-80mg ed for 8 weeks.  Real var is pretty good on the power, the combo of some deca with it is even better IMO.  you could even drop test to 200-300mg ew is putting on lbs is really a big issue IMO.   all the above + a shot of espresso or cup of green tea and GTG ha


----------



## AllesT (Mar 16, 2018)

To me the best SARMs stack is Andarine, Cardarine, Ostarine? One of the best options for cutting is this fancy trio. We?ve already discussed Ostarine so let?s touch base on the others. Cardarine, or GW-501516, we have listed above but something to mention is that it isn?t actually a SARM, but rather, a SARM-like product that modulates the metabolism by activating AMPK. It helps burn fat and increase endurance during workouts. It has even been thought to be a future preventer for diabetes in certain blood types. And lastly, Andarine, which has a really different component that sets it apart from the others: it helps increase bone strength and thereby helps prevent bone injuries such as fractures. This makes it the binding agent for this efficient trio.


----------



## MaxRight (Mar 20, 2018)

Try LGD4033 and Ostarine? LGD4033 is one of those SARMs that has been pretty well tested. There have been a number of human studies published, all with pretty minimal side effects, which make it a good pairing option. However, be informed that LGD-4033 doesn?t burn fat when taken on its own?it will help build muscle instead. This is another great reason to pair this product with something else like Ostarine, as the pair will be able to blast away fat and increase muscle mass at the same time.


----------



## Necron_99 (Mar 20, 2018)

MaxRight said:


> Try LGD4033 and Ostarine? LGD4033 is one of those SARMs that has been pretty well tested. There have been a number of human studies published, all with pretty minimal side effects, which make it a good pairing option. However, be informed that LGD-4033 doesn?t burn fat when taken on its own?it will help build muscle instead. This is another great reason to pair this product with something else like Ostarine, as the pair will be able to blast away fat and increase muscle mass at the same time.



I've never done SARMs before but been curious about them for a while.  What are the dosages for a Ostarine/LGD4033 cycle?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Ostarine will make your thighs big



Yeah, some people are looking for big thighs


----------

